# Have Forklift, Will Travel



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmmm.....i'll let ya know....


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

peggjam said:


> Hmmm.....i'll let ya know....




Hey, I didn't set anything on fire.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

I thought it was a great job, just need a little bigger trailer.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I just wasted 4.32 minutes of my life...


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Great job! It's always nice to know where one can find skilled labor in this industry!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

newbee 101 said:


> I just wasted 4.32 minutes of my life...


I had the exact same thought!!! 4:32 I'll never getr back...thanks!


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

Bout the dumbest thing I have watched in a while..cept that video with them 2 pitbulls that were mating and the one on top threw up all over the place.. if you want to laugh your hind end off here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytfnT4bbd8Y


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

newbee 101 said:


> I just wasted 4.32 minutes of my life...


And just what else would you bee doing @ 4:09 AM ?


----------



## Caroga Bee (Jun 1, 2007)

*moving hive*

Wow, That was a waste of time !! Does any body know the real story behind what we saw?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

AstroBee said:


> I had the exact same thought!!! 4:32 I'll never getr back...thanks!




Ok, due to popular demand, the video has been edited to 2:16. Now you can waste only *half* your time. Of course, if you go look at it then you will have wasted almost 7 minutes, which is clearly unacceptable. 

Tomorrow I hope to demonstrate loading a single hive onto a 48-foot lowboy utilizing a gin pole truck.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry, that would have been funnier if you had used a live hive. I think you need some more practice. Thanks for practicing with your own equipment.

The first time I asked my buddy Jon if I could load some of the bees w/ his Bobcat he said, "When it's time to load your own bees you can."


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> Barry, that would have been funnier if you had used a live hive.



I should add the disclaimer "No Bees Were Harmed In The Filming Of This Movie".


----------



## Dwight K (Nov 28, 2007)

If I ever need a fork lift operator I know who not to hire. Ha Ha!!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Carley Simon's song, Anticipation comes to mind!
Too funny!


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Caroga Bee said:


> Wow, That was a waste of time !! Does any body know the real story behind what we saw?


Like tha man said, Hes lookin for a job.


BTW, What was the cost for loading that one hive?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that was River Rat operating that loader, he's pretty good in the mud too. Just ask Laketompsonhoney


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

All you "waste-of-time" folk just didn't grasp the nuance of the plot


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Ardilla said:


> All you "waste-of-time" folk just didn't grasp the nuance of the plot


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Barry Digman said:


> I'm here to help youse guys move hives. I'd edit the video if I had the patience.


Don't. It's perfect, just the way it is.


----------

